# ATN night vision



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking at an ATN night vision rifle scope,the trident gen 2 model. Does anyone have a ATN ? Are they good quality or can someone recommend a better brand. The specs on it sound good but I would like to hear from someone that owns one.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

ruger1 said:


> Looking at an ATN night vision rifle scope,the trident gen 2 model. Does anyone have a ATN ? Are they good quality or can someone recommend a better brand. The specs on it sound good but I would like to hear from someone that owns one.


I've got an ATN, for the money they are hard to beat. They make nice economical optics. You can always get better quality but it's gonna cost you more.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Do what I did and check out some night vision forums. I have a nice little gen 3 unit that can attach to the back of my scope. http://www.hightechredneckincorporated.com/ Look here they sell quality equipment. You will get what you pay for!


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info,and the link fairwater. I just want to get the most" bang" for my buck!


----------

